# Campsite etiquette



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Do not normally use campsites. However have just stayed in one and could not really believe it.

Van next to us had their waste tap open all the time which would have been lovely for the next person to use that pitch.

Then around 6 a.m. in the morning he started up his engine (tow car I think) and he left the engine running while he noisely packed up his van ready to leave. I think the vehicle must have had a huge amount of doors considering how many times they were slammed. Eventually he moved off at about 7.45 a.m.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't stay on sites much either, but my experience when I have was opposite of yours - everyone goes out of their way to be polite, quiet, friendly, helpful and considerate.

Definitely a no-no to drop grey water or leave and engine running.

Try again I think you happened upon an odd-ball.

We left a site once at 7am because we had to get to a family event and felt really guilty starting up our noisy engine, but we moved off immediately and slipped quietly away. . .


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We normally stay on aires or wildcamp. On occasions when we have left early we also just start the engine and go and quietly as possible. Have never ever experienced such thoughtless behavour before.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Had you anoyed the selfish person the night before.

There are some really selfish people in the world.
dave p


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

No. Regretfully not.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We often leave aires very early in the morning. We start the MH, drive away from any other vehicles then close doors and lockers.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

One of the places we regularly use near Vinaros is very noisy in the mornings. German people use it as a one night stop over when travelling south or going home again. In the main aire almost every morning from 7am there is loud conversation, reving engines and endless slamming doors. The bread van arrives at 6 am to deliver to the restaurant with his radio blaring. We now have a quiet hide away at the back of the site.

Different nationalities may do things differently. I find the behaviour described above very thoughtless, Alan.


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

Were they French?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I find the longer you are away (and its coming up four months now) the easier you get annoyed with inconsiderate Aires, sites or wild spot users :evil: 

I just do not understand anyone who runs his engine for ages before setting off. It simply isn't necessary or I gather even good for your engine.

I could have a go at Johnny Foreigner here as there are definitely certain funny (and sometimes annoying) characteristics of different nationalities but not everyone will perhaps know my tongue in cheek sense of humour! By far however the best behaved nation (yes there will be exceptions) are the French. We seek out French vans now and park between them. Nearly always in bed by 10:30 and rarely make a racket early morning. They never seem to complain about my guitar playing or singing either! :lol: 

They dont like noise either though. Last night on the Aire at Montfort in the Dordogne someone started a noisy genny and the French were on the poor guy straight away! Turned out he just wanted it on for five minutes so his wife could dry her hair. Had to laugh. He was very red faced.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

leseduts said:


> We often leave aires very early in the morning. We start the MH, drive away from any other vehicles then close doors and lockers.


So you're the one who does that. We often wake up to discover half the vans have left and we never heard a thing!

I must agree that generally the behaviour on aires is very good. Much better than many Sites we have stayed on. Makes a mockery of the 6m rule enforced on UK CC Sites. No disrespect, I worked on them for 11 years and thought it worked OK, but the behaviour on Aires is way better.

Gary


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

My poke at the French was in jest and I agree with Barry the French are very respectful when it comes to noise. I live in Antibes in an apartment building and my neighbors are always very careful about not upsetting the balance here. If anyone has a party or celebration they always make a point of putting a sign up in the entrance to warn people of their forthcoming plans. 
Being on the ground floor with a large garden and right at the entrance has its advantages for me also. If I am having a BBQ or party of my own everyone passes by and normally stops for a glass of wine or a beer. I have had the whole building in my garden before with what started as a quiet BBQ for friends. 
I think your problem on the site was probably someone just not thinking. Maybe a beginner. Personally I would have had a word about the Grey water thing. That is just bad manners.


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

That's pretty thoughtless!

Though regarding grey water - I'm not sure how we're going to empty ours as we don't have a hose pipe or anything - just a short bit of pipe that doesn't reach very far. All the disposal points I've seen don't allow you to park the van next to them. 

Any advice?


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

No they were not French. Sorry I omitted to say in my original post it was on a Motorhomefacts rally!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rtaff

We don't have a hose either for grey, just a tap under the van.

Abroad it isn't a problem as there are more aires, sostas etc than you can shake a stick at. Uk can be harder. If I can't find a proper disposal point I just dump it down a drain or hedge row on a quiet road or layby. Just be careful not to dump it somewhere where people might sit or picnic.

We use Cl sites a lot in the uk and most owners just tell you to dump it along the hedgerow or somewhere on the grass away from the pitches. It's never been an issue for us


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Regarding grey water. I was surprised a couple of years ago to see that the 2 caravans parked up behind the Caravan Club stand in the Cheshire MH Show had flexi plastic pipes leading from them draining their waste into a nearby clump of gorse!!!!

Didn’t trouble me but given the controversy such practice can cause, as I say I was surprised.

Dick


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

You want noise? come to Italy ! Noisiest sites in Europe in ourexperience - I am listening to two groups shouting at eh other now at nearly two in the morning before they drive off ( we are in a car park/aire) two days ago we were woken by the glass bottle recycle bin emptying at 0620 hours - Why?


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*it gotta be Spain*

Went to bed at 10pm after a hot days walking to be woken at 10.30pm by a spanish group starting dinner in a tent next to us!!!.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I think both in aires and wildcamping you have to accept you may be distrubed, However, on a campsite in the UK!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We went to a site in Buxton last week 7am van with a sliding door and noisy sheep dog started! It was really annoying. It was a saturday morning too. 

We discussed it loudly with friends when we got up and the woman gave us daggers all day. Just plain rude.

My dogs can yap but I don't let them carry on at 7am.

Greenie


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

In June we parked up on a large piece of rough ground next to the beach on the outskirts of Torre del Mar, Spain. By 10am the whole carpark area (the size of six or seven football pitches) was fairly deserted with just us wildcamping there. At midnight I awoke to hear people laughing and talking very close to the van. A car stereo started up and we could clearly hear a couple of girls chatting as they had a pee under the bedroom window. A quick check through the blinds saw that we were surrounded by a group of fifty or more young people who had set up an impromtu party right next to us. We even had some of them perched on the front bumper sipping away at their wine and chatting away to each other at the tops of their voices. We had parked side on to the sea wall and this provided the group with an impromtu toilet facility that afforded them a little privacy. More and more people started to arrive so we quickly dressed and fired up the diesel engine hoping that this might signify the fact that the van was occupied. Even the diesel fumes didn't perturb them so we lowered the screens, turned on the headlights and slowly inched our way through the group who were by now 100 plus in numbers. I expected some form of backlash at our impudence but everyone good naturedly moved aside, either waving or giving a gesture of apology as we passed. We drove to the other side of the area, lowered the screens and went back to bed. It was an experience to say the least but at the end of the day we were wildcamping and they had as much right to be there as us. I was also impressed that everyone was so good natured and that we never once felt threatened. Mind you we didn't get invited to join in with the fun either...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You have to realise that when using campsites, aires or wildcamping you are also joining an outside living community.
Most other people don't live by the same hours and rules as you!
Either accept the richness and diversity of the 'camping' community or take holidays in hotels or retreats.  

However inconsiderate dumping of waste water is contemptible and should not be acceptable at any site. 
There must be a few red faces on some Shepton Mallet marshalls! :roll:


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry Spacerunner but cannot really accept what you say. On a campsite you expect certain niceties. That is what you pay for. You do not expect someone to start up a vehicle at 6 a.m. and leave it running. You do not expect someone to leave an open waste tap on. Considerate people would just not do it. I would not expect this on a MHF rally which is where it happened. I do not need to be spoken down to regarding staying in a retreat or a hotel or perhaps the above is how you behave.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

grouch said:


> Sorry Spacerunner but cannot really accept what you say. On a campsite you expect certain niceties. That is what you pay for. You do not expect someone to start up a vehicle at 6 a.m. and leave it running. You do not expect someone to leave an open waste tap on. Considerate people would just not do it. I would not expect this on a MHF rally which is where it happened. I do not need to be spoken down to regarding staying in a retreat or a hotel or perhaps the above is how you behave.


You assume too much.

Campsites have and always will attract a wide variety of people. If you want to have the proven regulated routine which you appear to crave then maybe camping and its associated relaxed, rough and ready lifestyle may not be what you are looking for.
Alternatively choose your camp site with greater care.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

As we rarely use campsites you may well be right but the whole tone of your superior postings is quite objectionable. If you are the type of person we can expect to meet on campsites then thank goodness we mostly wildcamp or stay on aires.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You seem to be taking offence when none is implied. :roll:


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Happens a lot :roll: :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't expect people staying in Hotels to behave any differently to those staying on a campsite or an aire. Some will be considerate and some will not, Alan.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

As we have been away in four countries, on sites and aires for the past six months I can confirm a variety of good, poor and very bad behavior from all walks of life, all nationalities and all manner of atrocities.

The french couples (many and varied) who park around the corner until the attendant leaves to avoid a 2 Euro car park (overnight) fee

The dutch couple who skulked off without paying for their two nights on the Aire at Parque de Gale

The German who left his smelly water open dripping into a bucket which we could actually smell thru our window.

Ciountless people who park way too close for no reason on otherwise empty sites.

There's nothing I could do about the first two but the latter simply got told that theiir behaviour was unacceptable - I CANNOT sit and let something bug me - I'm just made that way  I told 'Gunter' that he couldnt leave it like that so he took it and threw it on the flowers - he got a second b*ll*cking about that. Those that park way too close get told to shift, or endure my unreasonable traits  My guitar playing can often pursuade someone to move


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

It was not you parked next to us at Warren Farm, Spacerunner, was it?

It you do not wish to be offensive, you should post accordingly.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've just enjoyed reading this lot - quite amusing.

It seems simple to me - if someone is behaving in what you consider to be an unacceptable manner, be it on a campsite, aire or high street shopping mall - either tell them your opinion, there and then, or say nothing there or here.

I see absolutely no point in watching someone's unacceptable behaviour, saying nothing to them, harbouring discontent and coming here to tell us all how much it annoyed you.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

If people did what you suggest then there would appear to be no need for this forum. However, you read it and was amused so I presume it was worth posting.

It was 6 a.m., in the morning and it was heavily raining. They left at about 7.45 a.m.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

grouch said:


> If people did what you suggest then there would appear to be no need for this forum. However, you read it and was amused so I presume it was worth posting.
> 
> It was 6 a.m., in the morning and it was heavily raining. They left at about 7.45 a.m.


Pardon but you said he left his waste tap open all the time - did you tell him?

And then ran his engine and made other noise from 6am to 7.45 - did you say something to him?

Not having a dig at you in particular but we frequently get reports from members about bad behaviour they've experienced but it's no good complaining here about it if you haven't complained to those responsible at the time.

But yes, it was worth posting - thanks.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

erneboy said:


> I wouldn't expect people staying in Hotels to behave any differently to those staying on a campsite or an aire. Some will be considerate and some will not, Alan.


But in a hotel they put you in little boxes called rooms which separates you from the outside world and neighbours.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And often the sound insulation in those little boxes is no better than that in the little box we now travel and sleep in, Alan.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

grouch said:


> It was not you parked next to us at Warren Farm, Spacerunner, was it?
> 
> It you do not wish to be offensive, you should post accordingly.


Lol! thank God no it wasn't :lol:

I can find enough intolerant people elsewhere.

As already posted voice your displeasure at the time of the perceived infringement of your camping comfort. 
Your unsocial neighbour might not have realised his waste valve was open and was used to rising early and unknowingly thought that everyone was up and about early in the morning.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

tonyt said:


> And then ran his engine and made other noise from 6am to 7.45 - did you say something to him?
> 
> Not having a dig at you in particular but we frequently get reports from members about bad behaviour they've experienced but it's no good complaining here about it if you haven't complained to those responsible at the time.
> 
> .


A week ago - I told a coach driver who started his engine (whilst parked on an Aire) ar 0620am whilst he waited for his passengers to embark that it wasn;t on - as he was Romanian AND a bit dim he shrugged his shoulders so in a much angrier (remember its 0620) tone with a few internationally undrestood expletives that he had to turn it off - less than five minutes later it was off. He eventually left at 0740 am so we would have had to endure that for over an hour - we didnt and I fell back to sleep.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

tonyt said:


> It seems simple to me - if someone is behaving in what you consider to be an unacceptable manner, be it on a campsite, aire or high street shopping mall - either tell them your opinion, there and then, or say nothing there or here.
> 
> I see absolutely no point in watching someone's unacceptable behaviour, saying nothing to them, harbouring discontent and coming here to tell us all how much it annoyed you.


I do see a point. Beeing new to the motorhome and camping business I learn a lot from discussions like this one. I do not want to make a big fuss over something everyone else recognize as normal behaviour. And these discussions teach me what that is.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Christine600 said:


> I do see a point. Being new to the motorhome and camping business I learn a lot from discussions like this one. I do not want to make a big fuss over something everyone else recognize as normal behaviour. And these discussions teach me what that is.


I think anything that doesnt sgree with what you would do should make you think - "I will have to have a word"

Over the years at many a car show where we have camped some tool has wound the radio up so all can hear at midnight. You go over and ask them to turn it down. there might be a gobby 'why should we' but there will always be someone in the group who backs you up and down it goes - you can then get to sleep (and wake up early enough to turn your radio up loud in the morning to wake them up)


----------

